# الاختصارات المكتوبه علي السياره



## الجعلتي (18 يونيو 2013)

عايزين نبدأ اي واحد يعرف اختصار من الاختصارات وخاصه التي تكون مكتوبه علي السياره بجانبها او في المحرك انا حا أبدأ مثلا
V V T :
اختصار ل 
Varibal Valve Timing ‏
V8‏ ‏:‏
اختصار او دلاله علي انو المحرك 8 اسطوانات وعلي شكل V


----------



## فقيه العرب (26 يونيو 2013)

نريد المزيد --- شكرا عموما


----------



## عمر حسن وهبة (27 يونيو 2013)

EFI: Elctroinic feul injection
16V: 16Valve


----------



## black88star (24 يوليو 2013)

Crdi 
common rial dirict injctor


----------



## بدر الجندى (29 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## Youcef GMA (30 أغسطس 2013)

MPI = Multi Point Injection
VTI = Variable valve lift and Timing Injection
HDI = High pressure Direct Injection


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (31 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmed malik (4 سبتمبر 2013)

DiD =direct injection diesel


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

merci


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

merci +


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

chokran


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

voila les info


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

que allah vous garde


----------



## كمال رابح (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*للتصحيح فقط*



black88star قال:


> Crdi
> common rial dirict injctor



_CRDI_ : Common Rail Direct Injection


----------



## fsherman (22 نوفمبر 2013)

t.u(thank you)
هذا ليس فى السيارة ولكن لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (7 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا على كل شيء


----------



## نزار الكردي (23 ديسمبر 2013)

pcv
positive crank case ventilation


----------



## نزار الكردي (23 ديسمبر 2013)

pcv
positiv crank case ventilation


----------



## alQorsan (26 يناير 2014)

شكرا وبارك الله بيك اخي الفاضل


----------

